# Handel's Messiah- looking for a few notes that show recognizable theme



## carolineopera

I am looking for help in identifying 2 or 3 bars in Handel's Messiah (maybe in overture?) that would be a recognizable "melody" to those who have heard it many times in Church or sung by a choir wherever. Here is a moving score where perhaps you could take a snapshot of the notes. I'd be most appreciative.


----------

